# One Nigerian Doe due Any Day Now!



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

I recently bought a bred Nigerian dwarf doe who will be 4 in April. She's due to have babies anywhere from January 13th to the 26th! I think she's leaning towards the 13th as her ligaments are getting looser and her udder is getting pretty full!! I'm guessing that Pumpkin has at least two in there since my hands were in Teo different spots on her tummy and felt babies in both spots! It's cute when you see the little rascals kicking momma's side.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

goodenuff said:


> I recently bought a bred Nigerian dwarf doe who will be 4 in April. She's due to have babies anywhere from January 13th to the 26th! I think she's leaning towards the 13th as her ligaments are getting looser and her udder is getting pretty full!! I'm guessing that Pumpkin has at least two in there since my hands were in Teo different spots on her tummy and felt babies in both spots! It's cute when you see the little rascals kicking momma's side.
> View attachment 169153
> View attachment 169155
> 
> View attachment 169157


Nice looking doe.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww shes a cutie! Do you know what buck she was bred to? Im sure the kidds will be amazing. Be sure & post some pics...please!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww shes a cutie! Do you know what buck she was bred to? Im sure the kidds will be amazing. Be sure & post some pics...please!


Yup, she was bred to another PB Nigerian named JDR Ranch CP Blossoms Endeavor! He's a handsome devil, if I may say so.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Awww... super pretty!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a pretty little momma to be! Congratulations and happy Kidding! Can't wait to see the baby pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty girl.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Checked on her about and hour ago and I am fairly certain that she's gonna go tomorrow! Her lady parts are puffy but she still has her ligaments. I'm so ready and excited!(dance)


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck! Don't go crazy with waiting..... I'm sure (they all do) she has some tricks up her sleeve for you.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

I know I'm driving myself crazy but I'm pretty sure she's kid in the middle of tonight. She doesn't have mucous but she's moist, side's dropped, don't think there's any ligaments, and pretty sure she's starting to dilate.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wishing you and her and easy and quick kidding of twin doelings! Do you know what type of buck she was bred to?


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

So she didn’t kid, that little bugger! She was bred to another purebred Nigerian buck who’s thrown 9 doelings and 1 buckling. His registered name is something like JDR Ranch Blossoms Endeavor. He’s registered with ADGA.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

So I took pictures of her earlier today and she's due in the 26th, so any day for kids now. I'm guessing either tomorrow or Sunday is when she'll kid, so I'll hopefully have baby goat pictures pretty soon!














Also took a pic of her hind end. Her udder is getting pretty big and won't fit in my hand. She'll actually let me touch her udder, which is unusual for her.







Question, how much can you feel the babies moving, as in kicking, this close to kidding?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Getting close! 

Depends. Sometimes I can feel kids(only when there are multiples) kicking even while they are in labor. Sometimes, I never feel them at all throughout the whole pregnancy. Usually though, they aren't nearly as active when the doe is close to kidding. When she isn't in labor they can kick really hard and quick. Sometimes they kick really soft. I think a lot of it is being in the right place at the right time to feel a lot of kicking.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Getting close!
> 
> Depends. Sometimes I can feel kids(only when there are multiples) kicking even while they are in labor. Sometimes, I never feel them at all throughout the whole pregnancy. Usually though, they aren't nearly as active when the doe is close to kidding. When she isn't in labor they can kick really hard and quick. Sometimes they kick really soft. I think a lot of it is being in the right place at the right time to feel a lot of kicking.


Yeah, before it didn't matter when I checked her, you could always feel and see the kids moving. Today, they barely moved; just little kicks here and there.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Just checked her a few minutes ago and her udder is still filling up! How much do they fill right before they kid?














The babies were kicking a little bit when I felt. Sometimes, you could see her side move, but definitely not as much as a week ago. I'm counting on kids tomorrow so I don't have to be up late on Sunday and have to wake up early Monday!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

goodenuff said:


> Just checked her a few minutes ago and her udder is still filling up! How much do they fill right before they kid?
> View attachment 170281
> View attachment 170283
> The babies were kicking a little bit when I felt. Sometimes, you could see her side move, but definitely not as much as a week ago. I'm counting on kids tomorrow so I don't have to be up late on Sunday and have to wake up early Monday!
> View attachment 170285


Still a lil bit to go. There is no mucus and her pants are not puffy and open lookin uet.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

What a pretty doe! I’m hoping she’ll kid soon and give you a couple little doelings! Hopefully she won’t go into labor at Midnight! I’ve had a doe that has pulled that trick before. Although, kids around Midnight are fun because two kids can have two different birthdays!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

I checked her this morning and I don't think she's going to kid soon, as in within the next few hours. But, she's definitely getting close! Her side is changing shape as the kids are dropping.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

goodenuff said:


> I checked her this morning and I don't think she's going to kid soon, as in within the next few hours. But, she's definitely getting close! Her side is changing shape as the kids are dropping.
> View attachment 170303
> View attachment 170305
> View attachment 170307
> ...


Glad to hear it'll be soon! Don't forget your camera when she goes into labor! Especially the part when the babies are dried off and adorable!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

CaramelKittey said:


> Glad to hear it'll be soon! Don't forget your camera when she goes into labor! Especially the part when the babies are dried off and adorable!


Scrolling through threads -- ANOTHER NEW JERSIAN!!:hello::heehee: Ok that's all for my randomness!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Scrolling through threads -- ANOTHER NEW JERSIAN!!:hello::heehee: Ok that's all for my randomness!


Hello fellow New Jersian! Is it just me, or are you tired of rain?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

CaramelKittey said:


> Hello fellow New Jersian! Is it just me, or are you tired of rain?


Rain and wind!!!!! So tired of it! This morning was.... wet, to say the least. I can't stand all this rain!! My poor goaties all cooped up inside.


----------



## DanJen (Jan 25, 2020)

How exciting. We are also waiting on our first kids. Our original due date put both of our Nigerians due on around mid February, but we were SO stinking new to this whole thing back then that I’m not completely sure that we got that right. Just trying to keep a good eye on them both. We do not have registered goats at all, just became interested and had the opportunity to acquire from folks moving north and could who not keep them. Please pray for us and we’ve studied so much I’m not sure what else to do. Sooo glad I found this blog today.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

DanJen said:


> How exciting. We are also waiting on our first kids. Our original due date put both of our Nigerians due on around mid February, but we were SO stinking new to this whole thing back then that I'm not completely sure that we got that right. Just trying to keep a good eye on them both. We do not have registered goats at all, just became interested and had the opportunity to acquire from folks moving north and could who not keep them. Please pray for us and we've studied so much I'm not sure what else to do. Sooo glad I found this blog today.


Welcome @DanJen
We're so very glad you've found TGS. It's a great spot to learn.
Please write an introduction and tell us about your new goats.
To start a new thread go to the forum tab, chose where you would like to post example "waiting room" click that thread and at the top you'll see start new thread/post click that and write away.
Then click post.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hows that little prego girl? Is she in labor yet? Cant wait yo see the babies!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Let’s just say that she’s getting pretty darn close! Her ligaments are basically gone, her side has dropped a lot, and her udder is pretty full. But, she doesn’t have any discharge. How long before they go into labor do they have mucous? Or is every goat different?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

goodenuff said:


> Let's just say that she's getting pretty darn close! Her ligaments are basically gone, her side has dropped a lot, and her udder is pretty full. But, she doesn't have any discharge. How long before they go into labor do they have mucous? Or is every goat different?


Pretty much every goat is a little different. My Nubian/Pygmy cross begins showing discharge (or losing her mucous plug) about 4 weeks before kidding. My other doe Squeaks, is 20 days away and has not shown any mucous. Does your doe have a long string of discharge, or just a couple drops?
Can't wait for the babies!:kid:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Rain and wind!!!!! So tired of it! This morning was.... wet, to say the least. I can't stand all this rain!! My poor goaties all cooped up inside.


In 2018, the rain was so bad, we had to build a boardwalk for our goats to travel from their shed, to our milking shed. I'm just so thankful it has been a warmer January. I have a couple does due February and March, and I'm just hoping for nice weather!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Pretty much every goat is a little different. My Nubian/Pygmy cross begins showing discharge (or losing her mucous plug) about 4 weeks before kidding. My other doe Squeaks, is 20 days away and has not shown any mucous. Does your doe have a long string of discharge, or just a couple drops?
> Can't wait for the babies!:kid:


She doesn't have a string of discharge; maybe a few drops. It's hard to tell when she's always peeing


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

goodenuff said:


> She doesn't have a string of discharge; maybe a few drops. It's hard to tell when she's always peeing


Yep, it's definitely a struggle to tell. When they start to go into labor, and a while before that, you should see long yellowish white stings of mucous. When the mucous is red, you know you are in hard labor, which is within an hour of babies!


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Yep, it's definitely a struggle to tell. When they start to go into labor, and a while before that, you should see long yellowish white stings of mucous. When the mucous is red, you know you are in hard labor, which is within an hour of babies!


Ok, thank you!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

CaramelKittey said:


> In 2018, the rain was so bad, we had to build a boardwalk for our goats to travel from their shed, to our milking shed. I'm just so thankful it has been a warmer January. I have a couple does due February and March, and I'm just hoping for nice weather!


Yes it's been fairly warm (if you call 30s and 40s warm haha.) Thankfully enough of a freeze that parasites won't be too bad this spring hopefully.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Yes it's been fairly warm (if you call 30s and 40s warm haha.) Thankfully enough of a freeze that parasites won't be too bad this spring hopefully.


Yep! Still have to deworm though..my goats HATE the deworming medication..well, they hate all medicine and supplements. My one doe Squeaks likes one mineral blend I make up, and my wether Liam, really likes probiotics and selenium but other than that my goats are picky!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

CaramelKittey said:


> Yep! Still have to deworm though..my goats HATE the deworming medication..well, they hate all medicine and supplements. My one doe Squeaks likes one mineral blend I make up, and my wether Liam, really likes probiotics and selenium but other than that my goats are picky!


Have you had to deworm over the winter? I haven't, but come springtime I do.

I deworm naturally using herbs and essential oils, my goats love love love it.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Have you had to deworm over the winter? I haven't, but come springtime I do.
> 
> I deworm naturally using herbs and essential oils, my goats love love love it.


Nice! What herbs do you use? I'd love to grow them as we have a big garden and I'm a huge fan of natural medicines! I don't usually deworm in Winter, but I do pretty much every spring!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

How is our Mama looking? Any sign of babies yet? :kid3::kid2::kid:
Do you have any recent pictures of her?


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

I think she likes teasing me, but we're fairly certain that she will kid tonight. Some drops of mucous here and there, but her udder is tight, teats are full, puffy, swollen, ligaments are gone, side has dropped quite a bit. She is suddenly very needy too and will actually let my hold her udder and everything. I spent half an hour with her and she spent that half hour licking my face. I just don't know if she's having contractions or not since she was talking the whole time as she was very uncomfortable. Also, I saw one spot where there had been tons of straw before and there wasn't any; she moved it down to the ground. I wasn't able to get the best pictures.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Well, little miss Pumpkin decided to have quads this morning, one doeling and three bucklings! They are absolutely adorable and cute! I don't have the best pictures but hope to get better ones later.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

So cute!!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh my! How cute. Big congrats on all the little ones!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, look at them, congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

goodenuff said:


> Well, little miss Pumpkin decided to have quads this morning, one doeling and three bucklings! They are absolutely adorable and cute! I don't have the best pictures but hope to get better ones later.
> View attachment 170811
> View attachment 170813


Congratulations! When you said she was uncomfortable and the straw had moved (due to pawing at the ground) I figured she MUST have them soon!
Also, if you haven't already, don't forget to add them to the 2020 kidding tally!
Can't wait for more pictures. They are adorable! (woot)


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

Little girl is on the left and the strongest and youngest baby is in the left. Momma is doing good as we gave her warm water with molasses.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

goodenuff said:


> View attachment 170863
> 
> Little girl is on the left and the strongest and youngest baby is in the left. Momma is doing good as we gave her warm water with molasses.


I'm glad to hear she and her babies are doing well! They are so cute! The little girl looks just like her Mom! Do you have a picture of the sire? (Dad)


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> I'm glad to hear she and her babies are doing well! They are so cute! The little girl looks just like her Mom! Do you have a picture of the sire? (Dad)


Unfortunately, no I don't. But he is a buckskin like momma is and has thrown black only two other times so we're pretty lucky!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

goodenuff said:


> Unfortunately, no I don't. But he is a buckskin like momma is and has thrown black only two other times so we're pretty lucky!


Wow! They are beautiful! My Mom has wanted her does to have an all black doeling for a while, but it's never happened. Are you planning on keeping the boys? They are stunning!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Too cute! congratulations on the quads.  Very pretty doe too.


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Wow! They are beautiful! My Mom has wanted her does to have an all black doeling for a while, but it's never happened. Are you planning on keeping the boys? They are stunning!


I don't have any intentions on keeping any of the boys since we have no need for them. But who knows, we could perhaps end up keeping one to breed to our other dairy does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are doing well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh they are amazing. Those furry liitle guys! :kid3:Soooooo cute :kid2::kid2::kid2:! Im glad they are here...and you dont have bvb to worry anymore!


----------

